# The Devil Says Hello...



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

HELLO-

My name is Ethan. I saw that a film I'm working on SIN-JIN SMYTH 
(www.sin-jinsmyth.com) was being discussed so I thought I'd jump on and introduce myself...

I hope everyone's doing well and...thank you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello Ethan. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Ethan, glad you joined us.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street! Its pretty... intresting here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

After some troubles... I can finally welcome you aboard! Glad you finally got yourself up and running here.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Welcome, Ethan - it's certainly nice to have someone here who's in *The Business*!

As an aspiring screenwriter, I'm mighty excited to have you in the house (I need contacts)!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Ethan. Glad that Z was able to fix your forum woes.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Ethan!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome! What they all said!


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



DeathTouch said:


> Hello Ethan. Hope you enjoy it here.


THANK YOU!


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank You Hella....it's Good To Be Here.


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



claymud said:


> Welcome to the street! Its pretty... intresting here.


Thank you....I look forward to it.


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

And Thank You Zombie For All The Trouble!!! And I Do Mean All!!!!


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> Welcome, Ethan - it's certainly nice to have someone here who's in *The Business*!
> 
> As an aspiring screenwriter, I'm mighty excited to have you in the house (I need contacts)!


Well I'm not sure what kind of contact I make (Warner Bros. will tell you 'I'm a little dangerous') but I'm happy to help you in any way that I can...


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you Sinister!


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



HalloweenRick said:


> Welcome Ethan!


Thank you...


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



TipoDeemin said:


> Welcome! What they all said!


Thank you, TipoDeemin...


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*

Thank you for the welcome....I hope you'll be patient with me while I work my way around....


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

ETHAN said:


> Thank you for the welcome....I hope you'll be patient with me while I work my way around....


Just don't trip over the sleeping dog.


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

Got it!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

ETHAN said:


> Well I'm not sure what kind of contact I make (Warner Bros. will tell you 'I'm a little dangerous')...


Wow! Maybe one day Warner Bros will be able to say the same thing about me!


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> Wow! Maybe one day Warner Bros will be able to say the same thing about me!


Unfortunatly, it's nothing to be proud of...


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

D-

It sounds like you got real talent...what are you workin' on?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

No, I'm just a good technical writer - it's my good friend Sinister who has the imagination. It's _his_ vampire story I'm about to start work on. I wish I _could_ write stories, but I'll just be happy to work in *The Business*! (if there's a place for me, that is)


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> No, I'm just a good technical writer - it's my good friend Sinister who has the imagination. It's _his_ vampire story I'm about to start work on. I wish I _could_ write stories, but I'll just be happy to work in *The Business*! (if there's a place for me, that is)


You'll make you're own place in this business...you don't need anyone's approval. Stick to what you know and keep working....you'll make things happen...

Remember in 2001 I was nothing more than a studio messenger and if I can achieve some advancement imagine what you---a good technical writer---can do!!!

Get to work!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

ETHAN said:


> Remember in 2001 I was nothing more than a studio messenger and if I can achieve some advancement imagine what you---a good technical writer---can do!!!
> 
> Get to work!


Wow! I want to be a studio messenger! It sounds like a good place to start.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*

Drop me an e-mail and I'll give you the details on who to contact....


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

ETHAN said:


> Drop me an e-mail and I'll give you the details on who to contact....


OK, I'm almost swooning! I've wanted to work in *The Business* since I was a kid! (actually, I'm still a kid)

Ray Bradbury once told me, "Whenver anyone asks how old you are, tell them you're seventeen and insane!"

I adore that man!


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> OK, I'm almost swooning! I've wanted to work in *The Business* since I was a kid! (actually, I'm still a kid)
> 
> Ray Bradbury once told me, "Whenver anyone asks how old you are, tell them you're seventeen and insane!"
> 
> I adore that man!


That's good advice...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That's a good way to have the Feds knocking on your door, especially in light of 9/11, Oklahoma and Columbine.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> That's a good way to have the Feds knocking on your door, especially in light of 9/11, Oklahoma and Columbine.


You _may_ have a point! Stinkin' feds - wait, I _am_ one!


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*

Then we have to terminate this conversation....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Ethan.


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Vlad said:


> Welcome Ethan.


Thank you Vlad...


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

ETHAN said:


> Well I'm not sure what kind of contact I make (Warner Bros. will tell you 'I'm a little dangerous') but I'm happy to help you in any way that I can...


I am sure you would make a great contact Ethan...even if they termed you "a little dangerous"...lol
I have family that works at Warner Bros, and I know they are more than a little dangerous themselves..lol
Hella


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

Excellent Hella....then you know all about it!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Ethan, and welcome!


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Blackwidow said:


> Greetings Ethan, and welcome!


Thank you Blackwidow...good to meet you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wait a minute...Your that guy with the movie thingy, right? (hehe)

Welcome! And wipe your feet before you come in!


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> Wait a minute...Your that guy with the movie thingy, right? (hehe)
> 
> Welcome! And wipe your feet before you come in!


I AM that guy and thank you.


----------

